# Rhinestone Software (Stilista 3 Strass) - Anyone use it?



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

Does anyone use this rhinestone software?

Stilista 3 Strass by 
www.hotfixdesign.com

They have a trial version available (I believe it's good for 15 days). I downloaded & installed it, but haven't had time to play with it yet.

Carol


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

never heard of it...but it is a european system....so not unusual I guess


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I have used it...

My initial frustration with any program is how does it compare with other products in the industry in it's features and then we have to consider the cost....

I must admit that I am biased to CorelDRAW mostly because I know what it can do, how it works and I don't have to learn the vector drawing and editing tools of the new Rhinestone program...

So the first thing I looked at was features... What does it do that is so fantastical compared to other products on the market... Some of it's fantastical features I've probably have never seen because the company DOESN'T SHOW US!!! But from what I've seen it's very similar to other products on the market in terms of basic features...

But really stuck with me on this program is it's sold in levels... Like my digitizing software... That I love but I sorta hate at the same time... My digitizing software has all these different levels... If there is on feature is say level 3 I want I first have to own level 2 and then buy level 3 as well...

Many of the features the program offers that I want would require me to purchase the very top level of the software which isn't "cheap"... Not that it's "expensive" because those terms are sorta just terms... It's a matter of personal preference...

But if I'm looking at say a $1,200.00 investment... That's fine... But what do I get for the $1,200 investment... Then I have to look at what else is available in the market place for that same or similar investment and that's what makes my head hurt and turns me off a little on the program...

I wish they had just one version no matter the price and then the decision would be easier to make... No US support that I know of so that is a bit of a killer for me too...

I would definitely be interested to hear what you like and don't like about the demo Carol... I know you have a couple programs already so it will be interesting to hear what you like about this program compared to those you already own....

Sometimes that feedback is great to make existing products better and for those looking for a new program that might help them make their decision too... 

So let us know what you think of the demo...

Kevin



Kevin


----------



## cbauer50 (May 21, 2009)

I played with it a little and not too impressed. Like HotFix along with Easy Stone better. Had to do a system restore so won't even bother to reinstall the trial version.

Carol


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I watched their video tutorials and I must say I don't like it. I use Sierra hotfix and it has ALOT more options and it's much more simple to use. For example:
One of the videos shows how to distance a fill from the border. I got a headache trying to watch what he was doing and finally stopped the video. Way to complicated to do such a simple task. In hotfix, there is a button that says separate border and it's done. You can pull the border as large or as small as you want it, or another option would be to click the up or down arrows or change the number value in the provided section for spacing. Very simple.
I look at their menu and there's not alot of versatility as far as what it can do. I think the price is too much for the capabilities.


----------

